# Favourite seasons?



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 27, 2014)

This post might have been made already but I can't find it.
Whats your favourite season in New Leaf? Whats your worst?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mines probably the rainy part of Spring (Think its in Spring) and my least favourite is Winter when it's not snowy.


----------



## Pnixie (Nov 27, 2014)

I love spring ! Trees are so gorgeous !


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 27, 2014)

My favorite is right now, everything's wiltering and its random snow flurries, it's so cute to play at this time! The snow and streetlamps make my town very pretty! I'm also excited for spring and summer.


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 27, 2014)

From autumn to in between autumn and winter (enough to see snow flurries). Through that time the leaves and ground are constantly changing more and more each day and i just think its super pretty~


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't played Animal Crossing for a full year yet although I'm pretty close to experiencing all of the seasons fully so I'd have to say winter.

The reason is probably because it's when I first started playing and I think it will bring back a lot of memories when it rolls around to winter again. I remember I used to fail so hard at making the snowman (and family) and it's when I fell in love with the game so that will be a nice time to go back to.


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Spring and Summer are awesome. Winter is alright if it snows, but I'm usually over it within a few days.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

I like the transition from winter to spring, like when its still snowy, but the trees start turning that nice dark green colour. ^^


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

My favorite in New Leaf is probably Winter, but I really do dislike Summer and Autumn after a while. The greens in Summer are very irritating to me, and the oranges / browns in Autumn are, too. They're not horrible, but they're not that great, either. Plus, the music in Winter when It's snowing is cute!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 28, 2014)

Autumn probably has to be my favourite season. I also really like Winter, though that's probably only because that's when I start playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 28, 2014)

I really love the spring when all of the leaves on the regular trees turn pink. That happens in April, I think.To be honest, I don't actually HATE any season in ACNL.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 29, 2014)

Spring! it's green and nice with a lot of butterflies


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Nov 29, 2014)

I love Winter, more for nostalgia than anything. I love thunderstorms, but I'm so glad the mosquitoes are gone!


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 29, 2014)

My favourite season would be spring as I love the cherry blossom trees, I love the lighter green grass colour & I also love that the azalea bushes blossom as well as they're my favourite bushes.


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 30, 2014)

autumn with the brown grass is kinda blah.

I like summer and spring the best, they're veery pretty. especially with the pink trees!


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

Spring looks really pretty, and I like summer when it's raining.


----------



## wintersoldier (Nov 30, 2014)

my favorite season is winter actually, because i like when it snows & the sound of the snow crunching underneath your feet. but i do like how lush the greenery is during summer and spring, and i have to admit the cherry blossoms are always wonderful to look at during that brief moment in spring.


----------



## bellsforlife (Dec 3, 2014)

I love autumn ^^


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

Winter.


----------



## Neechan (Dec 3, 2014)

I love the Pre-snow fall that happens before the 11th of December and i love winter in ACNL, its so pretty how it covers everything~ I love the thunderstorms in summer as well, and the cherry blossoms in spring~ I don't have a season i hate


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 3, 2014)

Autumn is so awesome in ACNL, I love the way the town looks, the way you can see minor changes happening every week or so, and the events (Halloween, Harvest Day, the mushrooms you can pick).


----------



## meriwether (Dec 3, 2014)

i love how it is right now...the snow flurries are beautiful! and i absolutely love the music when it's raining or snowing. i also love spring time...and winter, summer, and autumn. they're all pretty


----------



## Zedd (Dec 3, 2014)

Winter and Spring for me. The sudden change is kinda weird though.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

Autumn has the most beautiful colors. I really love it!


----------



## butz (Dec 6, 2014)

My favorite season overall would have to be fall! I love the way the trees look when they're yellow, and it looks good with all of the pink flowers in my town! My second favorite is probably winter because of all the snow! It's so pretty seeing all of the snow on the ground and playing while it's snowing. ^^ The only problem is that flowers look kinda weird during the winter, since all of the snow is on the ground but the flowers are still green and thriving lol. I don't know, it just doesn't really match in my opinion. :/


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Winter! I love how the music plays when it snows, there are a ton of events and the snow looks really pretty.
I also love spring, though. :3


----------



## otiulle (Dec 7, 2014)

fall has to be my favorite season, i love how the clovers change color and how the sweet olive bushes match with the trees and ground. i could imagine the villagers wearing sweaters and scarves and drinking coffee etc with the red leaves falling all around it'd be so cute


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

I like spring the best, just because I have a lot of flowers in my town, and I think they look best when contrasted with the bright green grass.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 7, 2014)

My favorite is Spring and Winter Summer gets annoying with those stupid bugs making noises.


----------



## oreo (Dec 7, 2014)

Spring & Winter. ; u ; <3
I love the cherry blossom trees especially during Spring... = 3 =
There is just that whimsical and calming vibe to it.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 7, 2014)

hate winter love summer


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 8, 2014)

Spring & autumn ♡


----------



## oranje (Dec 8, 2014)

I like middle Autumn when the trees are all orange and Summer because I love catching the fish/bugs and having more time to spend playing.


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

i absolutely adore spring and winter. i think they're the prettiest seasons.


----------



## Eline (Dec 9, 2014)

The part of spring where the trees turn pink! I love it! 
And just like you, I hate the part of winter/fall where it's almost going to snow but it hasn't yet (actually right now these days). Everything is just so ugly.


----------



## melissacrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

I love summer. There's so many bugs and fish to catch. My second favorite is the cherry blossom season. The trees are gorgeous.


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 9, 2014)

My favorite season in ACNL is summer and my least favorite is fall.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

Summer!!! The colors are so vibrant and so many bugs on trees fishes to catch


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Autumn FTW I hope I'm not the only one who dislikes Springs the most haha


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 13, 2015)

Cherry blossom season is probably my favorite!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 13, 2015)

In real life and in the game, I like the spring and fall. I liked winter in WW when the snow covered everything completely, but it looks horrible in NL because all the dirt is still there. Summer is bad because I hate how dark my character gets and I don't want to wear hats or carry umbrellas.


----------



## meenz (Mar 13, 2015)

My favorite season is Spring. So much happens during the Spring, including the cherry blossom festival which is super pretty!


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 13, 2015)

Spring/Summer. I'm not much of a fan of the red-brown colours in autumn, and I get bored with winter after a few weeks.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 13, 2015)

Spring, I love the cherry blossoms!


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

in the game I'd have to say spring but I can't really judge since I got the game this past December. I just like not having to deal with snow people anymore. IRL it's winter.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

I like all Animal Crossing seasons because no matter the weather, the game looks so pretty! <3 My favourite season would be summer because I like the sun. However, that said, I also LOVE when the snow falls and the music gets all twinkly!


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm stuck between spring and winter

Spring has so many bugs to keep, sell or display in the museum along with the sakura trees. It's just amazing to see in general. In winter, there's barely anything good to catch so it's hard to make bells excluding visiting the island, but the snowman games and creations are the pros of the winter theme


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Spring and Summer are my favorites.


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

Spring, because pink trees are awesome


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

Summer. There are more sunny days but when it rains it's the pouring thunderstorm. The holidays in there are fun too.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well this thread is back from the dead haha! I totally forgot about it! Thank you all for posting, I'm very grateful


----------



## scruff (Mar 15, 2015)

My favourite is winter!!!


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

I love spring and autumn, mainly for aesthetic appeal.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 16, 2015)

Spring is my favorite because everything is so colorful!


----------

